# Kicker L7 vs Memphis Mojo



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

alright im getting 2 15s in 2 weeks but not sure what to get i always here memphis is better and kicker is better so i cant make up my mind....im going for spl and this will be my daily driver


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

i had the memphis mojo4000 and it worked great but smoked once so i sent it back to memphis co. they fixed sent back and 3mths later it smoked and sparked again, called memphis they said they dont repair them and they had no record of mine going there even after i gave them my emails and invoice from them , so im not a memphis fan no more :angry: 

so get a kicker :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

what kind of money are you going to have?


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 6 2010, 12:59 PM~17709599
> *what kind of money are you going to have?
> *


around 1k


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 6 2010, 12:56 PM~17709587
> *i had the memphis mojo4000 and it worked great but smoked once so i sent it back to memphis co. they fixed sent back and 3mths later it smoked and sparked again, called memphis they said they dont repair them and they had no record of mine going there even after i gave them my emails and invoice from them , so im not a memphis fan no more :angry:
> 
> so get a kicker :biggrin:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Jun 6 2010, 01:02 PM~17709621
> *:rofl:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 6 2010, 01:12 PM~17709678
> *:ugh:
> *


:|


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Jun 6 2010, 05:01 PM~17709616
> *around 1k
> *


for two subs? If so you can afford the best shit out there! And neither of those fit that bill homie.


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 6 2010, 01:18 PM~17709722
> *for two subs? If so you can afford the best shit out there! And neither of those fit that bill homie.
> *


so what do you think i should get :dunno:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

these will hurt everyone else's feelings. No shit, BTL's are tried and true and you will not be disappointed. Fuck the other two, they are headphones compared to BTL's.


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 6 2010, 07:09 PM~17712088
> *these will hurt everyone else's  feelings. No shit, BTL's are tried and true and you will not be disappointed. Fuck the other two, they are headphones compared to BTL's.
> *


2 15 will run me 848+shipping :0


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Jun 7 2010, 02:32 AM~17714423
> *2 15 will run me 848+shipping :0
> *


hey homie.i got 2 15 kicker L7 subs in a ported box.there new and bought a month ago.i have a 5500 watt amp.class D mono amp.1 ome stable. and a digital capcell.i paid 2300 for all of it.i'll let it go for 700 for everything.pm if you interested cause i aint in the sound topic much.later


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Jun 7 2010, 05:32 AM~17714423
> *2 15 will run me 848+shipping :0
> *


said you had a "G" for subs


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Jun 6 2010, 08:09 PM~17712088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But what Kinda amp he got to push them? You can have the best subs in the world but if you ain't got the amp to push them/it its pointless.


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

SAZ 2000D SUNDOWN


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Jun 7 2010, 03:48 AM~17714450
> *hey homie.i got 2 15 kicker L7 subs in a ported box.there new and bought a month ago.i have a 5500 watt amp.class D mono amp.1 ome stable. and a digital capcell.i paid 2300 for all of it.i'll let it go for 700 for everything.pm if you interested cause i aint in the sound topic much.later
> *


damn thats way to much for what u got and the L7 dont sound good period loud but not good..sold all mines..


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

If you got that kinda cash to spend you should check out the Cerwin Vega Stroker series. Brand new they are outside your price range at $1700 a piece, but you can find used ones for pretty good prices if you look hard enough. I had my 15" Stroker in my '94 Impala and it absolutely put everything else to shame. You'll only need one, and it will outperform a pair of Kickers or Memphis any day. You'll need a big amp tho as it runs at 2500 watts RMS.


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Jun 6 2010, 01:51 PM~17709563
> *alright im getting 2 15s in 2 weeks but not sure what to get i always here memphis is better and kicker is better so i cant make up my mind....im going for spl and this will be my daily driver
> *


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

the only 2 brands of subs i'd recommend isn't on the list either. they'd be digital designs or audioque. they could fuck up a pair of btls.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Jun 18 2010, 09:53 PM~17829221
> *the only 2 brands of subs i'd recommend isn't on the list either. they'd be digital designs or audioque. they could fuck up a pair of btls.*





:0 is this true? can someone else confirm this.. 
although, i do have a 1508 and that shit bangs hard, so it's possible. :biggrin: 
if so, what series are u talking about? 9500's?


but maybe he is talking about $1000 for everything, amp/deck/sub etc. :dunno: 
then it's a different ballgame.. :biggrin:


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

i heard both. and they both sound good to me.

90% install 10% equipment.

DD and AQ are great subs. so are the btl's. i would go out to some comps and here peoples setups.

remember to have the box built to specs. no cheap prefab boxes.

what type of music you listen too?


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeamD.O.A BigJoker_@Jun 20 2010, 04:01 AM~17837093
> *i heard both. and they both sound good to me.
> 
> 90% install 10% equipment.
> ...


i forgot all about this thread

i listen to rap...i dont realy care for sql im looking for spl the most


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

i can get 2 l7s for 524 and memphis mojos for 658 both 15s i wanted to know if the mojos were worth the 130

mojos 1500/rms
l7 1000/rms


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

i got a 3518 and a 9515 dd and a pair of aq hdc3 12"s and they're all nasty... just cuz my 3500 is rated at 1200 rms doesn't mean it hasn't seen more like 2500rms daily. but if the choice is between kicker and memphis go with the mojos, you'd be much happier.


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

Whats wrong with my FI Bls options? :tears: i told you the ball park to the amp and electrical upgrades.


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Jul 16 2010, 08:36 PM~18066160
> *Whats wrong with my FI Bls options? :tears: i told you the ball park to the amp and electrical upgrades.
> *


never herd them :happysad:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Jul 17 2010, 11:19 PM~18072410
> *never herd them :happysad:
> *



then look into them! kicker sux...  

like they said, got Btl's , DD, AudioQ or even DC.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Jun 18 2010, 11:53 PM~17829221
> *the only 2 brands of subs i'd recommend isn't on the list either. they'd be digital designs or audioque. they could fuck up a pair of btls.
> *


BTLs and 9500s are two totally diffrent subs that are designed and excel in different areas... 

basically DDs have stronger mid-high bass and BTL kill the low to mids

spl only application (mic) Id go with the DD in general
loud daily Id go with a btl for most ppl

mind you I have 9515s in one car and BTLs in another car and both sound phenominal


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

and like previous posters have said buying good subs is pointless if you dont have the right amp to power them or the charging system to keep the amps fed..... 

big setups can get expensive very quickly


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

whats better between the mojo 15 and the bl 15 ??? witch will hit harder i want spl :cheesy:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Jul 19 2010, 07:32 PM~18085644
> *whats better between the mojo 15 and the bl 15 ??? witch will hit harder i want spl :cheesy:
> *


all things being equal Id go with the Fi BL


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 19 2010, 05:01 PM~18085915
> *all things being equal Id go with the Fi BL
> *


damn i want to her both


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

the kicker or memphas will be fine if you have a thousand watts on your amp or less - and basicly stock electrical system in your truck.

if you want to step up to the big time subs that take 1K to 2500w each sub and shit you are going to have to spend a ass load of money on reserve batterys ( sealed agm type ) and crazy good amplafiers - and good headunit / eq also .. your gona need a high out put alternator on your truck - or possibly 2 ho alts on your truck and a ton of wiring...

it all spyrals out of control real fast man...
and worse than that - is that the shit can brake it self from user error verry easily when your pushing that kind of power.

play 1 song with a clipped signal at full power and you basicly just burnt up your sub. 
its so tecnical now that theese dudes are like freeking scientists with the shit.


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

Not to mention your damn car falls apart..... unless you put the money into sealin that bitch up tighter than ahhhhh!!!


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

i got a l7 15 frm kicker hit real good it hooked up to a 1000 watt phx gold but shuts off after a while need a bigger amp


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CRITICAL-MASS-AUDIO-UL...edde3#ht_6929wt


maybe you can win this i had the chance to hear one and ever since ive wanted one.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Jul 16 2010, 09:57 PM~18065840
> *i got a 3518 and a 9515 dd and a pair of aq hdc3 12"s and they're all nasty... just cuz my 3500 is rated at 1200 rms doesn't mean it hasn't seen more like 2500rms daily. but if the choice is between kicker and memphis go with the mojos, you'd be much happier.
> *


whats ur electrical like..


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

aka fuck this topic and juan


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

Dude if u wanna go with spl and it be something u listen to daily go with the jl w7 13 that shit drops crazy hard and sounds clean ass hell also u can put it in a smal box smaller than ANY other speaker on the market in its range.Also u dnt need massive power to make it sound good 500 watts will work but 1000 is better and it is 1ohm stable.


----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 6 2010, 01:56 PM~17709587
> *i had the memphis mojo4000 and it worked great but smoked once so i sent it back to memphis co. they fixed sent back and 3mths later it smoked and sparked again, called memphis they said they dont repair them and they had no record of mine going there even after i gave them my emails and invoice from them , so im not a memphis fan no more :angry:
> 
> so get a kicker :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

(update) what did you get :dunno:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

i got a kicker 15 L7 and 1000 watt amp forsale if anybodys interested 600


----------

